# Atlanta Area Cookout



## divingne1

Woohoo it is time once again to gather at the Lovejoy house for some froggie fun and good food. Again, it will be a pot luck cookout. Everyone brings a dish. Bring along your goodies to sell or trade. I am in the market for some plants for the terribilis tank that is under construction. We are thinking Sunday May 10th at 1pm. Let me know who is up for it.


----------



## CHuempfner

I will be there!!!!!

I can look through my stuff to see what I have to trade/sell!!!

Can't wait to see everyone


----------



## michaelslenahan

Ok... now I'm jealous... I'll be there from July through September! You must have another one during that time period!

=)


----------



## CHuempfner

I will be hosting a get-together sometime in August. Not quite sure on the date! I will be in Montana sometime in August for a wedding, so it will be based around that.


----------



## atlfrog

Let me talk to the wife. We might be able to come. I will spread the word among the froggers.


----------



## CHuempfner

Date will be changing!! How about Sunday 17th for everyone???!


----------



## atlfrog

and time....LOL...it'll be about 11am to what ever the host decides. Well I think that's what it was...I will talk to the wife again and see if everything is Kosher but it should be as long as we don't have the baby that is...


----------



## divingne1

Hi all. Starting at 11:30am. Since the previous date is actually mother's day we needed to change it. If you have children, they are more than welcome to come but if you are talking about a baby on the way well then....I can't help you there.


----------



## atlfrog

LOL well we'll see. My wife has a some what medical background.


----------



## xfrogx

Can't wait, it should be fun for sure. I'll have plenty of Broms, So Get at me in advance if you're interested!


----------



## divingne1

Hey everyone. Can you let me know if you are coming to the cookout by mid next week. I think I am going to order a big order of jumbalia from the meat market up the street from me and they just need a 3-4 day notice.


----------



## atlfrog

You have my answer now, We will be there as long as nothing happens like a baby or an emergency.


----------



## divingne1

What time should we end it so you have time to get back and prepare for your radio show?


----------



## atlfrog

divingne1 said:


> What time should we end it so you have time to get back and prepare for your radio show?


Well as long as I am back by 4pm I am all good. I start everything at 5pm, so I can prepare and all.


----------



## divingne1

That sounds good. I know Crystal has to get back too..she is going to the Coldplay concert that night.


----------



## atlfrog

divingne1 said:


> That sounds good. I know Crystal has to get back too..she is going to the Coldplay concert that night.


Must be nice to be fancy free. LoL I love ColdPlay lastest album a but week, but great none the less.


----------



## CHuempfner

Hey! Does anyone need anything? I was thinking that if people need anything or have anything extra we could bring trades. I know Ramsey will probably bring a few broms. 

I am always interested in extra springtails. I have some odds and ends as far as plant clippings, but would love to get some different stuff if anyone has extras.

If Josh is coming, I have a spare tadpole for him.


----------



## atlfrog

CHuempfner said:


> Hey! Does anyone need anything? I was thinking that if people need anything or have anything extra we could bring trades. I know Ramsey will probably bring a few broms.
> 
> I am always interested in extra springtails. I have some odds and ends as far as plant clippings, but would love to get some different stuff if anyone has extras.
> 
> If Josh is coming, I have a spare tadpole for him.


Crystal, I can get that tad to him no problem.


----------



## divingne1

Also, bring some empty jugs if you need some RO water. I will be running a container of it this weekend.


----------



## xfrogx

I could use some springs for sure, and i'll bring a couple gallon jugs for some water, candy. Also, Get at me if you want some plants, I have a couple different kinds of hoya and broms that have not been posted yet. email me! [email protected]

P.S. I'm bringing brownies!


----------



## divingne1

xfrogx said:


> p.s. I'm bringing brownies!


yummy!!!!!!


----------



## crw.dft

CHuempfner said:


> I will be hosting a get-together sometime in August. Not quite sure on the date! I will be in Montana sometime in August for a wedding, so it will be based around that.


Where in MT are you going to be? Always wondering where people like to visit in this great state I call home.


----------



## divingne1

I absolutely loved skiing in Boseman. It was really cool going on the Yellowstone snow mobile tour in the winter.


----------



## CHuempfner

I have family in Bozeman and one of my cousins is getting married this August. 

One of my uncles that lives in Bozeman also has a lot of property along the Missouri River that we always go to. Great for 4 wheeling, snowmobiling, etc. 

It is a great state! Quite beautiful and quite vast.


----------



## atlfrog

I am coming, but Josh and Michael W. are not. See yeah there!


----------



## divingne1

Cool Merek. Do you need directions or the address?


----------



## atlfrog

divingne1 said:


> Cool Merek. Do you need directions or the address?


I got your address, that's all I need. Thanks.


----------



## divingne1

UPDATE: Well David and I went shopping for stuff for the cookout and the menu has grown. There will be jumbolia, red beans and rice (unless David eats them before tomorrow), grilled fish (EWWWW), beer, apple or grape martinis (a personal favorite), buffalo chicken dip(so good it will make your tongue slap your brains out), Crystal is bringing a veggie tray(thank goodness something healthy with all this bad for my thighs food), & Ramsey is bringing brownies (Yummy). Everyone should at least leave full.


----------



## atlfrog

It was great meeting you all and I hope we can do it again, as long as it is on a weekend. LOL No real traffic going both ways!  Just kidding, anytime.


----------



## divingne1

Thank you all for coming out on a rainy day and thank you all for helping me get the vents out of that current tank...you can see why I wanted help. They are fast little buggers. I am going to start reconstructing their tank again today. What a mess that tank was. YUK.


----------



## bgmike64

Can you mail me some leftover Jumbolya (just kidding)... I wish I could have been there.....


----------



## atlfrog

bgmike64 said:


> Can you mail me some leftover Jumbolya (just kidding)... I wish I could have been there.....


Always next time. There shall be more! I promise you that!


----------



## CHuempfner

Had a great time as usual!
Ramsey, I owe you money and I want your Grandma's brownie recipe!!!


----------

